# VEGAS REPRESENT



## 77JAPAN (Mar 30, 2005)

never ending project...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

77JAPAN said:


> never ending project...


X that is what i see


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

same here big fat X


----------



## 77JAPAN (Mar 30, 2005)

*1977 Nissan Skyline GC210 (5th generation)-project*

http://unnamed-1556094.slide.com/c/skyline+japan

As everyone has been waiting for pics, proofs, progress, etc... here is a small slide show that i will be updating throughout the next few months. the goal is to get the car complete by march 2007, which is a 3 years project (technically a 2 year project, after my 1 year hiatus from working on the circus fd3s). i will also create a website which will showcase all the new parts that i have been accumulating of the past number of months from australia, japan, and u.k...until then, enjoy! 

Johnny O
Las Vegas, NV


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice!! You don't get to see many classic Skylines. It is also refreshing to see a Nissan getting priority over a classic '57 Chev. Usually it is the Nissan that gets put on the back-burner to finish the dinasaur.


----------

